# Use Google Apps with free domain (Co.CC)



## max_demon (Jun 20, 2008)

Everyone , Everyone likes Free stuff  , everyone knows google has started Google Apps for email , 

documents , sites and many stuffs 



> Smart apps for email, documents, sites and more.
> 
> Google Apps gives everyone at your organization a custom email address, tools for word processing,
> 
> ...


Many of us are not at all intrested in these stuffs but the most intresting stuff in it for masses is the 

custom domain for Gmail Free Email Service .
many of us dont like @gmail.com or @google.com extention after gmail , isn't be very cool if someone could 

change it to own domain like @yourname.co.cc 

We know there are many Services which allow us to change it to custom domain 
but there is one factor we are not choosing it that is

THEY CHARGE MONEY !

So , We Should ask ? is there any free alternative for this ? The answer is YES . THere IS a Free 

alternative and it is called Google Apps and CO.CC free Domain name .

Most of us here are non-geeks ( or geeks) who cant actually figure out how to set these things up .

i am here to post a short tutorial on this . Let's Start .

First of All Go to  Co.CC (If anyone want to thank me for creating this tutorial he can sign up by this link *www.co.cc/?id=142768 ) and choose your 

domain name and sign up there . 

After Signing there go to  Domain Settings  page .You can choose upto three domains from here . lets start 

with one . it will take less than 48 hours for approval for the domain , till then set up the remaining 

part

follow the Images for Ease 
*img95.imageshack.us/img95/5338/tut3tz9.th.jpg

*img253.imageshack.us/img253/935/tut2tw9.th.jpg

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/9247/tut4di8.th.jpg

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/9247/tut4di8.th.jpg







after that , Finish Everything up 

Phew


----------



## nitansh (Jun 20, 2008)

thanks, really informative post...


----------



## adi007 (Jun 20, 2008)

Informative but refferal links are not allowed in the forum



> We do the work. You get the paycheck.
> 
> Our Referral Bonus Program is an incredibly easy way to earn money with your Website.
> When you refer someone to CO.CC, you get up to 30% commission.
> ...


Post reported
It's better that u remove the refferal id


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 20, 2008)

Great post Max


----------



## slugger (Jun 20, 2008)

had written a similar post a few months back

*Creating your own, unique email id - Google Apps*

*Creating your own, unique email id - Microsoft's Live Domain*

BTW hadn't @blackpearl post sumthin similar ages ago


----------



## praka123 (Jun 20, 2008)

nice tut!


----------



## New (Jun 21, 2008)

Guys it's showing  $88 per year..  It's saying 
www.*******.co.cc in available
One year domain registration for $88
Below this it's showing few .co.cc adress available.Can't I get my name domain without paying?


----------



## slugger (Jun 21, 2008)

New said:


> One year domain registration for $88.......Can't I get my name domain without paying?



domain names with popular name are being charged for depending on their view abt how popular it is - like they are charging $88 for www.g****h.co.cc ...their business model


----------



## New (Jun 21, 2008)

Damn..I will try to get a free one
Btw,


> for www.g****h.co.cc .


----------



## iMav (Jun 21, 2008)

Why is .co.cc so famous? What's wrong with .co.nr?


----------



## max_demon (Jun 21, 2008)

^^ Co.nr doesnt provide CNAME MX and other DNS things


----------



## New (Jun 21, 2008)

Just got one good domain name for free.Now,how to transfer my blogspot account to this one?
What is name server1,name server2?


----------



## adi007 (Jun 21, 2008)

New said:


> Just got one good domain name for free.Now,how to transfer my blogspot account to this one?
> What is name server1,name server2?



U must redirect the domain to blogspot account....


----------



## slugger (Jun 21, 2008)

New said:


> Just got one good domain name for free.Now,how to transfer my blogspot account to this one?
> What is name server1,name server2?



had blogged about it sometime back. might want to take a look

*Configuring a Free Domain Name with your blog *

*Make site accessible without the www*


----------



## New (Jun 21, 2008)

@slugger
Thanks for the link..Very informative..
One suggestion..Please  change the background color...


----------



## slugger (Jun 22, 2008)

@New

glad you liked the post


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 22, 2008)

By the way, why is this thread in Chit Chat !!! Bandwidth Wastage at that !!!


----------



## slugger (Jun 22, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> By the way, why is this thread in Chit Chat !!! Bandwidth Wastage at that !!!



bcos similar post alredy made in tut sum time back


----------



## max_demon (Jun 22, 2008)

omg i forgot there is tutorial section in digit forum ..


Guss i just hang around just in this Section ( Chit Chat ) Hehe


----------



## New (Jun 22, 2008)

I got one problem now..I have registered ganeshbhat.co.cc yesterday.And I know that it will take 48 hrs to get activated.But whenever I enter ganeshbhat.co.cc address it opens this


----------



## slugger (Jun 22, 2008)

domain parking  new thingy with co.cc...wait 48 hrs

BTW did you not remove the original A-record from the EveryDNS account

its showing parked.everydns.net..anyway wait 48 hrs your records will propogate by that time


----------



## New (Jun 22, 2008)

Whats that domain parking?explain please..

Got it..Just deleted that..Thanks...


----------



## trigger (Jun 23, 2008)

slugger said:


> had blogged about it sometime back. might want to take a look
> 
> *Configuring a Free Domain Name with your blog *
> 
> *Make site accessible without the www*


 

txs for ur help..


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 23, 2008)

hey the pics are jumbled up...can any 1 explain..........and how do i invite my friends to join my mail service?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 23, 2008)

Create IDs for them and give it to them. And it's not *your* mail service.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 24, 2008)

ok...its not mine.


----------



## slugger (Jun 24, 2008)

@vishalgupta
glad i could help


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 24, 2008)

@slugger the site ugave abt Creating your own, unique email id - Google Apps ..........in this  how to verify ?


----------



## slugger (Jun 24, 2008)

@pritish_kul2

you have to create a CNAME entry in EveryDNS for the verification


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 25, 2008)

ok the one which is ghs.google.com?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 25, 2008)

^ Yep. With the string. You can do that directly with in the co.cc account too.


----------



## slugger (Jun 26, 2008)

pritish_kul2 said:


> ok the one which is ghs.google.com?


it may be _that_ or may not be. One google Apps Account I helped setup had *this* as the CNAME value for *verification*

you got to see for yourself what value you have been asked to add for verification

usin CO.CC's control panel not advisable. If you choose to create a website also with that domain name then it will add add a sign saying *Powered by CO.CC* in the title of all the pages along with its own favicon


----------



## max_demon (Jul 13, 2009)

bump : **** i got charged for renewal fees but i used the amount collected from the referrals to extend my domain for 5 more years and donated to get 100 more domains


----------



## din (Jul 15, 2009)

Offtopic :

Max, your siggy is really funny but very true !!


----------



## max_demon (Jul 15, 2009)

slugger said:


> it may be _that_ or may not be. One google Apps Account I helped setup had *this* as the CNAME value for *verification*
> 
> you got to see for yourself what value you have been asked to add for verification
> 
> usin CO.CC's control panel not advisable. If you choose to create a website also with that domain name then it will add add a sign saying *Powered by CO.CC* in the title of all the pages along with its own favicon




there is no compulsion that we use Powered By Co.CC Logo , the one i am useing is just affalite link

Also if u use advance settings in co.cc then u can get rid of Favicon , in my case i used Zone Records


----------

